# Opinions about Kingston Saddlery easy entry carts?



## Max's Mom (Apr 27, 2013)

I got some great feedback about my cart on the forum, and now feel comfortable that my current cart can work for now, though a smaller cart would be a better fit. Ultimately, however, I would like a mini sized easy entry cart, as I think it would be a lot easier for me to get in and out!

There are great carts out there for well over $1000, and there are cheap easy entry metal carts that may not be so great. I have done some searches on the forum, and see that some have warned against Chinese made carts, and many have recommended the Frontier cart. I also see that Frontier is out of business. It seems like ALL of the pipe easy entry carts are Chinese made now! And if they are all Chinese made, how can I know which ones are junk and which are okay?

Kingston sells an adjustable (55 or 48 inch) easy entry metal cart for a couple hundred dollars less than similar ones I've seen online (as they have free shipping) and I could get it with sturdier wheels

I wonder if any forum members have had first hand experiences with this cart (or similar ones from Kingston). If you have, was it a piece of junk, or was it a decent, balanced, sturdy cart? I'd be particularly interested in feedback from people who've used a Kingston cart for a few years- did it hold up?

I know that you get what you pay for! I just wonder how this cart is compared to similar pipe easy entry carts. Thanks!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't know anything about the Kingston carts...

BUT - in OH (millersburg) there are several companies that deal with easy entry carts. The company I deal with the most has an ez entry in different sizes w/ different options - options for a rein guard; different springs under the seat; wood or metal floor; wood or metal shafts; wood or metal single tree; different wheel styles - the basic "bike wheel & tire", a heavier made rim, flat free tires or even solid rubber tires, a wooden wheel (for showing or parades); a "basket" that attaches to the back of the cart large enough for coolers etc; options for a pair to pull.

Prices start at $375 for a cart and go up depending on what options you choose. I know that the basic model has had upgrades and is better built now than 5 years ago. All *Made in America. *The company I deal with is Fairview Country Sales. I've posted their number in other posts/threads - I seem to have misplaced the catalog I usually have right next to the computer. Tho they don't have a website, if you google them, they will come up with an address and phone number. They are one of the few Amish shops that have a phone right in their shop. They also have beta and bio- thane harness plus other products and supplies. They are very good at telling you when your order would be ready to ship and it gets to you fast! Merle, Willis and Jr are great to work with.

There are also communitites in PA that build ez entry carts. Most of these probably don't have websites - but they do have names and phone numbers. If you check out Rural Heritage - they often have ads in those magazines...

I have purchased a total of 11 harness (s) from them now - some beta, some bio - over the last 3 years. One pleasure harness and the rest are different sizes of paired work harness. I have purchased harness parts to replace broken parts on harness not made by them and had them repair harness also not made by them. Though I have yet to purchase a cart thru them, they've refurbished both of my carts - great work, reasonable prices, no quibbling about the fact that it wasn't theirs, awesome to take the time to answer questions!

Pics of the new pleasure harness w/ an open bridle, shaped breast collar and buckle in traces, no rivets in the harness work is here - http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=133477

Pic of my older than 20 years sulky cart that they refurbished (new shafts, circle bar & straight bar, single tree, heavy duty wheels & no air, solid rubber tires) -







Pic of a no-name ez entry cart (not less expensive than theirs but "cheaper") that they also refurbished after a freind's pony had a melt down and flipped the cart - bending the metal shafts. I had them put on wooden shafts, a wooden single tree, a heavier axle and also the heavy duty wheels with a no air, solid rubber tire. Wish I'd thought to have them redo the springs w/ heavier eliptical ones...


----------



## dangerranger (Apr 28, 2013)

The Kingston From the pics looks to be well made. It has nice heavy wheels. And it appears that they make them in house. The only thing I question is the adjustable shaft settup. its an adjustable design that will go from 58" to 44" and narrow to wide by adjusting the bolt arangement. From the pics I cant tell if its a heavy settup, a light weight, or a source of posible squeeks. Other than that it looks like a good design, and well made. You will just have to find someone who has used theres a while and see what they think. Kingston may be able to provide you with the names of some owners if asked. DR


----------



## kellyk (Apr 29, 2013)

We have 2 kingston carts, we have had them 4 years, we use them at home and training. They seem to hold up except the seat. We have had to recover ours, but thats simple if you can sew. We recovered ours in velour sure made a diffence in the look. I am thinking about ordering the metal rubber covered wheels for ours. I dont have the adjustable shafts or the curved ones. They seem like ok carts if you are not going into the showring. Hope this helps

Kelly


----------



## MajorClementine (May 12, 2013)

I have a Kingston EE cart. I got it about 18 months ago. I'm no expert but it seems very sturdy and well made. It also seems very balanced. I put my husband in it then grabbed the shafts and was able to pull him around with ease. Not much weight on the shafts and he is 6'2" 250lbs. I'm pretty happy with it especially for the price. However, I've only had a horse in front of it twice since neither one of mine drive yet.


----------



## Sandee (May 14, 2013)

MajorClementine, thanks for posting. Nice to have firsthand recommendations.


----------



## horsenarounnd (May 14, 2013)

I have had quite a bit of experience with the Chinese made carts, and my best advice is to stay far away from all of them. I used to sell them and really liked the features and the way they were built. Unfortunatly, in recent years the overall quality of the steel from China has gone downhill, and I've found the carts are also made of thinner walled tubing than in the past. I've had several carts collapse at the point in the frame where the floor bends at 90 degrees to form the dash and front of the cart. This of course if the point that the most stress is placed on the cart and is the point where you most need the strength. Some of the imports may be ok, but you can't tell from looking at a picture.

Unfortunatly, there's no way to tell what you are getting when you order on line, so the safest way it to rely on word of mouth from other users and your own best judgement. US made is most often the best way to go, and certain cart manufacturers have a good reputation for quality. I've had carts from the Fairview Country Sales folks and they are well made. Their cart with the side springs is the BEST riding cart I've ever had, and i've got two, one in small pony and one horse size. You cant go wrong with those.

I would recommend however, if you budget can stand a little more money, take a good look at the Fox Lane carts. They start at 1650.00 for the basic mini size, but the features of the cart make it well worth the money. We are in the process of ordering our second. These carts have shafts that adjust up and down, adjust for length and also for width, The seat is adjustable for balance and theyare built of all good strong components. Great folks to work with, too.

Good luck!


----------

